

Buffett and Bill Gates Agree–This Factor Was Most Important for Their Success - TheSuperHappy
http://time.com/money/3649878/invest-like-warren-buffett-bill-gates/

======
MetaMonk
Sort of ironic that Time made the article title click-baity.

